# (xpost) Silvanya and Arelle - (incomplete) story of dragon women and a bath. What do you think?



## Chochmah (Mar 6, 2021)

Note: This is a crosspost and may be seen in the writing section as well.

Hello to all. I am currently working on a short story involving two half dragon characters named Silvanya and Arelle. There isn't a whole lot to the story, in truth. It's just a cute piece about the two of them taking a bath together. It is NSFW and meant to be sexual. I wasn't intending to post it quite yet to be honest, because it's not quite complete (in particular the last few sentences in its current form I may scrap entirely, and there's more to the scene before the actual conclusion occurs) but for reasons I don't want to get overmuch into I feel strongly like getting... reassurance I suppose? 

I admit the title of the post is a tiny bit misleading. I will be ready later on for harsh, unsugared criticism that describes how you really feel, but right now that isn't quite what I feel in need of. Right now I would prefer a bit more, well, platitude-laden appreciation for the story than I would real feedback. I know this is a silly request and that I should really be on the lookout for true feedback, but please overemphasize the things you like about it and, while don't ignore entirely things you think I could improve, please downplay them in favor of saying you think the characters are super hot and the story is adorable or some such. That is what I would like to hear right now - I promise before too long I will be willing to hear more objective feedback. Thank you.

Please check the attached file. It isn't too long, only about six pages.


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh my gosh, I loved that! It was so detailed but not in a way that it got weird and it was comforting to see Arelle gain a little more self esteem! I went through this with a friend of mine (we didn't take a bath together) but I admitted how I thought about her looks and she was surprised and told me she thought the same about me. It touched my heart honestly! I would totally buy this if it was a book!


----------

